# New boy



## Smokethatstuff (Aug 25, 2022)

Hi all, new guy here! Not long built my own smoker (benefits of being a welder) so here to learn tips and tricks to make epic foods. Glad to be here


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 25, 2022)

Welcome from Nova Scotia

SMF = Learnen, Helpen, and Showen + some fun also

David


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 25, 2022)

Welcome to SMF!
Glad to have you join us!
How about a photo of your smoker build?
It sounds interesting!
Al


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 25, 2022)

Welcome to the forums from Mississippi. Like 

 SmokinAl
 said....Pics or it didnt happen! LOL. We are a visually oriented group here. 
Jim


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 25, 2022)

I just saw your video on the smoker build, it is in another thread. Nice work!!
Al


----------



## SmokinGame (Aug 25, 2022)

From Indiana, welcome to SMF.


----------



## tbern (Aug 25, 2022)

welcome to the forum from Minnesota, enjoy your time here!!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Aug 25, 2022)

Welcome from SE Arizona.


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 25, 2022)

Welcome from Gilbert, AZ! Saw the video of your build, some really nice work there! RAY


----------



## ddow229 (Aug 25, 2022)

Welcome from the Ozarks!


----------



## 912smoker (Aug 25, 2022)

Welcome to SMF from SE GA!

Keith


----------



## pushok2018 (Aug 25, 2022)

Welcome from California!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 25, 2022)

Welcome from Iowa!

Ryan


----------



## Smokethatstuff (Aug 25, 2022)

Thanks all! Should say I'm from the UK, great to see greetings from around the world


----------



## Smokethatstuff (Aug 29, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> Welcome to SMF!
> Glad to have you join us!
> How about a photo of your smoker build?
> It sounds interesting!
> Al


Right here, this is the short version of a full build video :)


----------



## alan Maples (Aug 29, 2022)

Smokethatstuff said:


> Hi all, new guy here! Not long built my own smoker (benefits of being a welder) so here to learn tips and tricks to make epic foods. Glad to be here


You've  come to the right place. Lots of information available here.


----------



## Noreen Pow (Sep 1, 2022)

Welcome here from also a newbie, I usually do seal my food with a vacuum sealer and then I keep it. I also want to learn, Hope we can learn a very nice session from here.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Sep 1, 2022)

Noreen Pow said:


> Welcome here from also a newbie,



Hi 

 Noreen Pow
 , welcome to the site, 
You can start a post to introduce yourself and what you smoke and smoke on and where you are from.

please disregard this if you already did , I might have missed it , but I noticed only two posts and I think I saw them both

welcome and enjoy

David


----------

